# Accountants looking to move to Vancouver



## d20awy (Sep 12, 2009)

My boyfriend and I have been thinking of spending 6 months-1 year living and working in Vancouver. We are both qualified accountants (ACA) working within practice in London. Does anyone know what the current job market like is like in Vancouver at the moment, particularly within the accountancy profession?

I also understand that to gain a visa a firm must sponsor you - is this the case? Can anyone recommend how we could go about finding a job - ie. recruitment agents? We are prepared to come out for a week first to have interviews etc.

Thank you


----------

